# Things to not do before coming to canada



## daveymc31 (Oct 14, 2012)

If you and your family are planning on moving to canada on lmo get wife to get job with company that will get her lmo and then this means the man can get a good job with a good company that pays good money he will have a open work permit and not tied to any company,most of the company's that are doing lmo are low paying.they can't get canidian so they bring in cheap labour .also if you are planning on sending home money to pay bill at home the exchange rate is very bad to send home 300 euro it costs you $470 so remember this . Tax in this country is awful I payed $16000 last year ,if you work a extra hour in work you get 33% of it after the tax is taken out , I just taught I'd let ye know these few things before ye decide


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm calling B.S. on most of that.

Why not have the man get the LMO so that the wife can get a good paying job?

And no, not all LMO jobs are low paying.

As for giving up 33% in tax for an hour's worth of overtime - that is a complete load of crap.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

That can be true when you earn 6 figure wage. But I don't complain about that! At least we pay less than the >50% in our country of origin.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

With some respect to your inputs: you are just full of it or your inner child needs a time out.

It's absurd to imply that a foreigner on a LMO is deemed to have a low paying job. All last year I was still on a closed work permit, and way more than that ($16k * 5 times) was deducted from my wages! And yes, my wife earns more than me, not because she was on an open work permit, but because she's smarter than me.

OT anywhere in the world will always put a worker in the next tax bracket over. So, don't want to pay more, don't work more.

Instead of whining about your lack of ....., seek the help of a financial advisor or get a better paying job.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## daveymc31 (Oct 14, 2012)

Guys if you read what I said about overtime it's true for me when I work a extra hour over my 40 hours I get 33% of it the other 67% goes in tax no a lie that's what I get.as for the lmo thing I have 2 men friends here stuck in company's that they came over to on lmo s and are sorry because they find out they can't leave because of the lmo work visa s If they had open work permits it would be better for them they say because they would have left the company's ages ago and got better jobs with better paying company's that they see advertised every day , both there wife's have open work permits they say but it's not much good to them as they have kids to mind all day and can't work many hours. This is my truth so please keep your tone civil here this forum is for informing others of people findings in Canada ,if your story is different then post it it may help somebody don't be bashing them that do .if you don't have something good to say please don't say anything at all


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The lmo was what got you into Canada. You could have stayed home if you didn't like it.
The lmo is what might enable you to stay in Canada. You can always go to a different country if you don't like it.
Taxes in Canada are no secret, you can find them online before you decide to come to Canada. Your wage was no secret, you got the numbers before you had to step on the plane to come to Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

daveymc31 said:


> Guys if you read what I said about overtime it's true for me when I work a extra hour over my 40 hours I get 33% of it the other 67% goes in tax no a lie that's what I get.



That is a complete load of crap. I have lived in Canada the majority of my working life, have worked plenty of overtime during that period, and have never once paid anywhere close to that for an hour's worth of overtime. The only way that could be true is if you made a massive mistake when filling out the tax forms at your place of employment - and even then you would get that money back when you filed your taxes with Revenue Canada.






> as for the lmo thing I have 2 men friends here stuck in company's that they came over to on lmo s and are sorry because they find out they can't leave because of the lmo work visa s



Just because you have two friends stuck in lower paying jobs does not mean that everyone is in that position. I know several people who have come over, all of whom have university degrees and marketable skills, and none of them are stuck in low paying jobs. One's pay will reflect one's education and skills.





> If they had open work permits it would be better for them they say because they would have left the company's ages ago and got better jobs with better paying company's that they see advertised every day



Then it is their fault for accepting low paying jobs int he first place. Nobody forced them to do so.




> please keep your tone civil here this forum is for informing others of people findings in Canada ,if your story is different then post it it may help somebody don't be bashing them that do



We are being civil, we just aren't accepting the garbage that you are posting.





> if you don't have something good to say please don't say anything at all



Maybe you should have thought of that before posting a thread that is patently untrue. Practice what you preach.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


colchar said:


> We are being civil, we just aren't accepting the garbage that you are posting. Maybe you should have thought of that before posting a thread that is patently untrue. Practice what you preach.


More than civil, we are kind, honest and have found blessings in this beautiful, vast and cold country.

However, we still remain highly sensitive to inaccurate facts.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

